# UTV firewood hauler



## milkie62 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can get to about 50% of my firewood with the tractor and trailer.The other 50% must be humped to a logging road.Was thinking of getting a UTV for this purpose along with a smaller 4'x4' trailer.Are there any good sites that overall rate these.I am looking at mostly pure utility with some pleasure such as hunting or trail riding with my wife since she cannot drive our atv's anymore because of hip operations.Was thinking of the John Deere.Like I said pure utility vs speed---meaning no Polaris razor.Also full 4wd not front limited slip. Thanks Ed


----------



## Majorpayne (Jan 9, 2012)

UTV Guide


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 9, 2012)

Picked up a used Cub Cadet Volunteer back in November. Thing has 2" recievers front and rear, locking dif and a top speed of 25-30. Has gone where a truck would have got stuck or made some nice tracks. Handles a load well plus a loaded 3x6 trailer. If you want speed a Ranger or the like is the way to go.


----------



## rmount (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought a Gator XUV 2 years ago and my only regret is that I didn't get one sooner. It carries a good load in the box and has no problem towing a 4x6 trailer. They tell me it isn't very fast, but I haven't had it a top speed yet so I don't know. Goes plenty quick for me. Does well in mud or a foot or so of snow.View attachment 216142


----------



## XTROOPER (Jan 9, 2012)

*Kubota RTV*

I have been using a Kubota RTV 1100 since 2008 and it has been great. Not a speed demon (24 m.p.h.),but great diesel motor. You must test drive one first. Tranny takes some getting used to. VERY abrupt slowing down/stopping when you let off the accelerator. However, the tranny helps a lot when traveling down hills with a heavy load.

I am very happy with Kubota RTV. My neighbor also has an RTV as well. He has a large farm and is on his second RTV. 

This is a 90% work 10% fun machine.

XTROOPER


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 9, 2012)

rmount said:


>



What's that orange thing next to the gas can? (And I'm not talking about the Dolmar or Helmet  )


----------



## rmount (Jan 9, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> What's that orange thing next to the gas can? (And I'm not talking about the Dolmar or Helmet  )



Nothing special, just the bar cover.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah! Makes sense now.


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 9, 2012)

*400 ranger*

I bought a 2011 400 Ranger and love it. Its actually 455cc's with 29 hp. It goes 40mph and has 3 differential settings (4 wheels locked, rear locked, or turf saver which only powers one rear wheel. I believe it is a great bang for your buck compared to some other brands that I researched.


----------



## Gap Goat (Jan 9, 2012)

*UTV is Great!*



deerehunter said:


> I bought a 2011 400 Ranger and love it. Its actually 455cc's with 29 hp. It goes 40mph and has 3 differential settings (4 wheels locked, rear locked, or turf saver which only powers one rear wheel. I believe it is a great bang for your buck compared to some other brands that I researched.



I also use a Polaris Ranger for firewood, (and everything else around here). I have had very good luck with it and the dump bed is a real back saver. I have friends with other models of UTV and most of them seem happy with their choice. I got the Polaris because it was a leftover from the previous years stock and the dealer wanted it gone.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 9, 2012)

*Ranger 800HD*

I traded in a couple of my other toys to get my ranger this past fall. It has been working very well for me as the ground has not froze enough to get the tractor into the bush.


----------



## tooold (Jan 9, 2012)

You have to go out and drive a bunch of them the way you will use them. I bought a Kubota RTV900 because most of my work will be slow moving but enjoy the weight and transmission. It is super controlled when I do slow work like backing a full hay wagon into the barn.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 9, 2012)

I used a cub cadet big country for years.The cub worked great for firewood hauling.The biggest downfall was it was only two wheel drive with a differential lock.
while only a two wheel drive the cub served it purpose well.I wanted something more sporty and sold it and bought a new polaris ranger.The ranger will not carry the load that my cub would but it sure is a blast on the trails


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 9, 2012)

One other thing to concider, and I am learning this the hard way is watch out for parts cost. I bought an older John deere gator 6x4 and while it is cool as heck, it is very expensive for the propriatary JD parts. I bought this as a non running fixer up unit. I will get it but I constantly find myself trying to work around the cost of the jd parts. That said I have run the rangers and kabotas and want one bad, I just cant lay the money out for something that just does what a utv does. I can buy a tractor for less money and have twice the options. If I had the spare dough though it would be a no brainer.


----------



## ken45 (Jan 9, 2012)

We have had a Kubota RTV900 for almost 4 years now. We are very pleased with it. The hydraulic dump bed is very nice too. 

Ken


----------



## milkie62 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks for all the input and info.I also looked at one Kubota but at big pricing but it was also too big to fit into a pickup truck.I was mostly interested in making sure that the front tires can be fully locked and not just limited slip which is almost useless.I know I will definitely need a winch on it.With a small trailer no bigger than 4x4 I could drive straight into an area,unhitch the trailer ,turn it around and then rehook without cutting unnecessary trees like I would if I used the tractor.I have alot of dead standing elm ,nice and straight up to 18" dia that would be great for my OWB but tough to get to with a tractor.Seems like a waste of good wood.Also instead of taking out the tractor everytime and hooking up a trailer to work a hunting food plot or run my traps ,the small dump bed would be ideal.Just gotta convince the wife "she" needs it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got a Kawasaki Teryx that I use to pull my splitter and conveyor around. I've been considering an RTV, and my Kubota dealer is also the dealer I work with for lawn and landscape equipment as well as all of my saws; he let me take a demo 1100, with the cab and everything, and it was helpless in mud compared to my Teryx, which is important when you're dealing with firewood where we are.

Don't get me wrong, I loved the cab, and it would tug the world in half, but as far as going in softer and slimier areas, forget about it...


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love a Kubota RTV...my friends have one. I bought a 6x4 and it's done everything I've asked except run faster that the Kubby. Hauls wood like a champ...the lower bed height makes getting rounds in a lot easier. Pulled my 1500lb chipper through a foot of wet snow back in October. Doesn't have much in the way of ground clearance. Best advice is try out as many as you can. View attachment 216385


----------



## ken45 (Jan 10, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Doesn't have much in the way of ground clearance.



I used my 4 wheeler to pull out my friend's JD when he high centered it on a rutted trail.

I understand that the 6 wheelers don't turn real easy with a heavy load on the rear axles.

Ken


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 10, 2012)

Those 6x4 gators due take a bit of room to turn when loaded, solid axles and a light front end.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jan 10, 2012)

deerehunter said:


> I bought a 2011 400 Ranger and love it. Its actually 455cc's with 29 hp. It goes 40mph and has 3 differential settings (4 wheels locked, rear locked, or turf saver which only powers one rear wheel. I believe it is a great bang for your buck compared to some other brands that I researched.



I've been out of the industry for a few years now, so I haven't kept up on all things ATV/UTV. 

But the one thing I've always HATED about Polaris is the way the 4wd works. The way they used to work is in AWD mode, it waited for the rear tires to spin at a different rate of speed (a given percentage, I think 5% but not sure anymore) before the front diff engaged and drives the front wheels as well. Looks like they still have it that way too.

I like having full control over all 4 tires in situations where I'm hauling heavy loads. My ATV has 2wd, 4wd which is essentially 3wd (power primarily to right front wheel via clutch pack), and a full Differential Lock mode where all 4 tires are being driven. 

But that's my opinion, and like many have said, go test drive every one you can get behind the wheel on, then make your decision from there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tooold (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with what all of you have been saying. I would NOT use a Kubota RTV for mud because they are heavy and slow to spin their tires. I would want something lighter with more ground clearance, taller mud tires, and larger gas engine that can get some tire spin. My friend has a Polaris 500 6x6 and it is horrable to steer empty(RTV has power steering), let alone loaded. The front tires wear out very fast because they are always pushing. He says his 6x6 handles rocky creek beds better than the 4x4's though. Like others have said, go drive them all because they are all different. Find one that matches YOUR speed, work style, comfort, and demands.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with test them all first for your situation but no matter what you get you will love a UTV! I have an old AMT 600 jd 5 wheell gator and I can't imagine going without it. And it tops out at a whopping 15 mph and has one front wheel to steer with(turning with a load is a chore i agree).

Its so nice to not have to mess with hooking up a trailer compared to a tractor or quad. You just jump on and go that its worth an extra trip if needed for a lot of jobs. You will use it for gardening, trash pickup and so many things you never thought of(The beds make a great mobile workbench!) And you won't need a wheelbarrow again!

You mentioned your wife had hip surgery and I do want to add that a rear-independant suspension machine is a lot less bumpy for comfort.

For a price point machine that is good for utility that hasn't been mentioned yet is the Kawasaki Mule 610. Good machine for the money utility-wise as well.


----------



## ken45 (Jan 11, 2012)

johnnylabguy said:


> And you won't need a wheelbarrow again!



LOL, I forgot about a wheel barrow! I think that I have a couple sitting around someplace taking up space that I haven't used in years.

Ken


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 11, 2012)

I get around the light front end issue by adding weight to the front end. I made a hood rack for it and usually throw a row of splits on there with a ratchet strap. If the front gets really squirley, I toss a couple suitcase weights onto the front bumper. The only time I've ever used the locking diff was when the plow was attached...pushed some dirt to back fill a retaining wall


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 11, 2012)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I've been out of the industry for a few years now, so I haven't kept up on all things ATV/UTV.
> 
> But the one thing I've always HATED about Polaris is the way the 4wd works. The way they used to work is in AWD mode, it waited for the rear tires to spin at a different rate of speed (a given percentage, I think 5% but not sure anymore) before the front diff engaged and drives the front wheels as well. Looks like they still have it that way too.
> 
> ...



My 2011 ranger locks all four wheels. There is no different rates of speed or percentages between the front and rear. My 96 polaris scrambler also locked the four wheel drive when you engaged it. Im not sure what model you had that the four wheel drive worked in the manner you are describing.


----------



## bundysgn (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a polaris ranger and it is all the machine you'll ever need. I use it on the farm just about every day weather its just riding to check the cattle or to haul something it never lets me down. My mother use's it in the summer to haul grass clipping from the 2 yards she mows plus use's it for garden work. In all its just a great machine to have don't know what i'd do without it.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 11, 2012)

The CaseIH dealer we use said to stay away from the models with carbs instead of EFI. Don't know if this is just for Cub Cadet UTVs or other makes too. He said it was hard to keep the carbs adjusted properly.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been researching my next UTV for four or five years now . Like a lot of guys on this forum I've got a lot of engines to maintain and repair so my main concern is reliability. I hear fewest complaints about the Kawasaki Mules. They don't have impressive numbers next to other UTVs but they seem to hold up better. Sure a lot of guys with Kubotas and Rangers have never had any problems but in the hundreds of UTV threads I've read there are very few complaints about Kawi reliability. I'm looking to buy a diesel trans mule sometime soon.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jan 12, 2012)

deerehunter said:


> My 2011 ranger locks all four wheels. There is no different rates of speed or percentages between the front and rear. My 96 polaris scrambler also locked the four wheel drive when you engaged it. Im not sure what model you had that the four wheel drive worked in the manner you are describing.



I believe you misunderstood what I was talking about.

Once the On-Demand system kicks in, all the tires spin at the same rates of speed. The gearing is the same front and rear.

But even though you click the switch to AWD, you are actually still in 2WD _until_ the on-board computer delivers power to the front wheels as well. Normal driving yeilds 2WD but once the rear tires begin to spin at a different rate of speed than the fronts, the front wheels kick in via an electromagnetic hub in the front gearcase. This happens so seamlessly that the operator doesn't know, but that's how it works.

Common issues are the hub in the front gearcase is plastic (because it cannot interfere with the electromagnetic nature of how the system works) and it breaks.


----------



## porta mill (Jan 12, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> I'd love a Kubota RTV...my friends have one. I bought a 6x4 and it's done everything I've asked except run faster that the Kubby. Hauls wood like a champ...the lower bed height makes getting rounds in a lot easier. Pulled my 1500lb chipper through a foot of wet snow back in October. Doesn't have much in the way of ground clearance. Best advice is try out as many as you can. View attachment 216385



I have the same gator as you ,I was wondering what the black attachments were in the box of the gator ? is it a mount to hold tools or a gun rack . I kinda dought gun rack because it in unprotected . if it is a tool holder where did you get it , it looks like it would be useful to hold shovels and things like that . if possibly could you post a few more pic's. thank you


----------



## whatscooking (Jan 12, 2012)

View attachment 217026

View attachment 217029
I have what is called the worksite tires on mine and get along well with them, there are what is called ATV tires for them that look like tractor tires that i am told do a much better job in the mud. With the diesel engine and the hydro trans with four wheel drive and rear diff lock i have been able to pull some crazy loads. I had a guy drive down my lane last year in the worst snow storm we had, lost and very stuck, so i got the RTV out thinking no way will i get this guy out without any weight in the back to help get a grip and out he came with the RTV in two wheel drive. My dealer talks about someone that hauls large round hay bales with one so i know they are tuff.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 13, 2012)

porta mill said:


> I have the same gator as you ,I was wondering what the black attachments were in the box of the gator ? is it a mount to hold tools or a gun rack . I kinda dought gun rack because it in unprotected . if it is a tool holder where did you get it , it looks like it would be useful to hold shovels and things like that . if possibly could you post a few more pic's. thank you



There aren't amny options for racks for the 6x4. It's actually a factory rack for a polaris ranger. On the inside there are metal hoops for shovels/rakes etc. I usually have a short handled shovel velcro-ed in on the outside. The bed side extensions are made out of 1" and 3/4" square tubing and skinned with old construction area signs. On the opposite side I have a universal gun rack from kolpin and thier chainsaw carrier bolted to the top of the bed extensions.


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 14, 2012)

OH_Varmntr said:


> I believe you misunderstood what I was talking about.
> 
> Once the On-Demand system kicks in, all the tires spin at the same rates of speed. The gearing is the same front and rear.
> 
> ...



When I select four wheel drive, the front two wheels are locked whether the rear is spinning or not. They are locked all the time. It doesnt operate like a car with an all wheel drive system that doesnt engage until it senses loss of traction. Once again, I would be curious what model you had that had the system you are referring to.


----------



## rmount (Jan 14, 2012)

deerehunter said:


> When I select four wheel drive, the front two wheels are locked whether the rear is spinning or not. They are locked all the time. It doesnt operate like a car with an all wheel drive system that doesnt engage until it senses loss of traction. Once again, I would be curious what model you had that had the system you are referring to.



In 4WD my early '90s Polaris Trailboss only engages the front hubs when the rear looses traction, is there maybe a difference between models?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 14, 2012)

My 2012 ranger has the on demand also.As did my 03 sportsman 700, and 97 explorer 300. In AWD the fronts only have power when the rears loose traction. I think it is something like 1/8th of a revolution faster in the rear engages the front.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jan 14, 2012)

Turkeyslayer said:


> My 2012 ranger has the on demand also.As did my 03 sportsman 700, and 97 explorer 300. In AWD the fronts only have power when the rears loose traction. I think it is something like 1/8th of a revolution faster in the rear engages the front.



Yep. That's the Polaris On-Demand system. I was unsure whether they still used the system or not. Thank you for confirming it.



deerehunter said:


> When I select four wheel drive, the front two wheels are locked whether the rear is spinning or not. They are locked all the time. It doesnt operate like a car with an all wheel drive system that doesnt engage until it senses loss of traction. Once again, I would be curious what model you had that had the system you are referring to.



To answer your question, they were the following models and though none of them were mine, I've worked on nearly all of them at some point in time.
Sportsmans: 500 (3 of them), 600 Twin (2 of them), 700 Twin (2 of them), 800 Twin
Ranger: 700XP

And that's just from _my_ personal experience. Apparently atleast one other fella here knows how they work as well.

As I said, the system works as I had described (with inaccuracies on my part when it comes to exactly when the front wheels kick in), but it's such a seamless transition you don't see/feel it. Which is why it appears that the front wheels are always locked in when the AWD switch is on.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Jan 16, 2012)

Got to try out the neighbor's new(to him) 2010 John Deere Gator 620i yesterday. It was nice! The windshield and headache rack were welcome extras for the chilly 5 mile ride to my woods and loading 'er up with some ironwoods and some shagbark hickory. My quad worked as skidder for the tight section with the blowdown hickory. The big equipment is nice but its fun to get out the tinker toys for some leisurely sunday cutting!





Having a cold one after the cuttings done!


----------

